# Need advice on what to buy



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ive never got into liking a bow mainly because in 6'6 and have gorilla arms so all my buddies that ive tried shooting have been uncomfortable. But what I am wanting to buy is a crossbow with some type of night vision scope or thermal for shooting pigs. Im looking for advice on what is a good crossbow and scope set up and one that will big comfortable for my big azzz. Not to expensive but not the cheapest on the market. Any advice and knowledge or suggestions please...


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Never seen night vision on a crossbow. That would be cool though


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For a bow to be comfortable and for you to shoot it right it has to match your draw length. I'm 6-5 and have gorilla arms too but I kill deer every year with my bow.

Go to a bow shop and find one that matches your draw length then try that.

TH


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Knuckle Draggers, LOL..LOL... I have a friend who's 17 year old son is like 6'5" and he shoots in bow competitions. True he has draw length of about 33" but Hoyt, Matthews or possibly some other bow makers have something to fit you if you prefer a bow. Go to gander and shoot a cross bow first before you buy one if that's your desire. I did then went straight to a Hoyt dealer and the rest is history!! Much quieter. I have shot as many as 4 hogs in one setting with my bow because I feel it was quite and did not really spook them like the sound of the cross bow might. Go Shoot one then decide. They'll do the job but man the ones I have shot are awfully noisy.


----------



## jarrold03 (Mar 15, 2010)

Im not really interested in a actual bow the only reason im wanting a crossbow is to mount some type of night vision scope on it so that I can shoot pigs at night. There is a lease in my town that you can shoot pigs with a bow only. So guys setup a feeder with landscaping lights with solar panels and green lights so you can hunt at night. This is were I got the idea to get on the lease and just use a crossbow with night vision. If it is actually pretty loud when fired I may not do it, I might have to look into a bow. I was trying to kill 2 birds with 1 stone and please the wife by just buying 1 setup and maybe being able to swap the scope to my AR also when needed.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

They're not that loud. Just louder than a bow. Sounds like a pellet gun


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

jarrold03 said:


> Im not really interested in a actual bow the only reason im wanting a crossbow is to mount some type of night vision scope on it so that I can shoot pigs at night. There is a lease in my town that you can shoot pigs with a bow only. So guys setup a feeder with landscaping lights with solar panels and green lights so you can hunt at night. This is were I got the idea to get on the lease and just use a crossbow with night vision. If it is actually pretty loud when fired I may not do it, I might have to look into a bow. I was trying to kill 2 birds with 1 stone and please the wife by just buying 1 setup and maybe being able to swap the scope to my AR also when needed.


Crossbow being fired is loud compared to a regular bow. But definitely still quiet compared to a gun, it's like shooting a pellet gun (mentioned above). You probably could mount a NV on the crossbow. PVS-14 behind an eotech will be good but $$. The PVS-14 you can also mount on your AR with the eotech.

You can start off with a crossbow with a scope and use a red light like sniper hawg lights. See how that works for ya then you can decide on NV. Good NV is pricey but worth it if you hunt a lot at night.

I hunt hogs with NV and an AR but I'll also hunt them with a bow and red light. Both ways are good but I personally like hunting them with a bow.


----------

